# size limit for yellowfin tuna



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I seem to remember that there was a min size for yellowfin tuna but can not find it now. I thought it was 27 inches but the regs says that applies for the ocean not the gulf. Comments ???


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ed , 3 per person/day/or trip. Size limit is 27 inches curved fork length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Everything Ive seen says 27" cfl


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Make sure you have your HMS permit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, 27", bag limit is 3/person. As stated you need an HMS permit from NOAA which you can get online for $20. The permit is registered to the vessel and covers everyone in board. Tight Lines.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the input I remembered 27, but could not find it in the regs except where it said Atlantic


----------

